# Mid Spain stopping place in Feb.



## 97133 (Jan 3, 2006)

With a degree of trepidation, my virgin post. 

Hello everyone.

On a route from Burgos to Lisbon in late Feb., is there a safe-ish stopping place/camp site about half way?
Is anything open at all?
I just need a rest for me & my rig as I will be towing this time so progress will be slower than normal.

I don't really want to go searching for the place either as I find that very tiring; & then you have to find your way back onto your route which all seems to waste precious time & energy to me -- or is that just me? 

All experience & knowledge most welcome.

TIA

Andrea


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Andrea and welcome to MtorhomeFacts.

I can't help directly but I know there are places open.
When we went down to a C&CC rally in Spain in 2000 the Club sent us alternative routes which also gave campsites open at that time of the year.


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Andrea:
I do not know how you intend to drive from Burgos to Lisboa but if you take the motorway via Madrid there is a small camping right on the motorway prior to Merida. You cannot miss this one. My wife and myself stayed on this one.It is clean and comfortable and they do not charge you an arm and a leg. In the evening you can join all the local farmers at the bar drinking believe it or not whisky. We bought coffee beans at the bar because we were short of these things and in camping shops they onle sell ground coffee. Once you passed the Madrid area things get less busy and this leg is very nice to ride.
Have a good trip.


----------



## 97133 (Jan 3, 2006)

My route. Sorry that was daft of me.

Salamanca - Badajoz.

It is much shorter than going on the Mway via Madrid, (which I find interminable, esp Madrid -Badajoz) + I know the Salamanca route very well. It's just that I used to stop anywhere for a rest but this time I think my rest will need to be a little longer.

& thxs Gillian & Johan


----------



## funnymunny (May 13, 2005)

Hello ,
The last few times we have done this trip we have stopped at Biaritz on the way down then at Cubillas De Santa Marta, just turn off the duaal carriagway at KM 102 and it is just up and across the road, it is open all year. There is also a site at Salamanca called Camping Regio which is open and the next one i know is at Guarda just over the border in Portugal, Camping municipal De Guarda which we have used. That route is an easy drive.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi,
We stopped at the Ruta de La Plata, Villamayor site nr Salamanca on our way back from Portugal end Nov/Dec, its a camping cheque site and bus stop right outside campsite. It is open all year. Convenient to the main road.

Also we stopped at Barragem do Pova (N245 Nisa then local road) lovely spot by the reservoir, quiet and I doubt if you would be moved on in Feb. It was nov when we were there and had no problems. There is a small c site just yards away but ? not open but there were toilets outside the entrance to this site and opp a small bar/cafe and water available. Certainly good for an overnight spot.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Just thought re Barragem, there is another small barragem Alpalhao which would not be suitable, we tried there first before finding the Bgm do Pova which was super with picnic tables etc............maybe not in Feb! (sit out that is)


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi andrea

if it's just a sleep and up & at 'em the next morning i turn of the main road at the first industrial zone sign for salamanca. it's just before the road goes to single carriageway.

the industrial estate is a couple of hundred metres from the roundabout, at the end of the slip off road, on the right.

on the left just past the right turn into the ind est is a bar which opens very early. it was open before 0600 and coffee & cakes started the day off perfectly. :lol: 

have a good trip

mike


----------



## 97133 (Jan 3, 2006)

The replies are great  

Yes Mike it is just that. Going to a site & filling the forms is not what I want because I will go early .

Which direction are you from please? -- east, Valladolid? ---- It must because you said just before it is a single road. This sounds very good thank you.

And thank you to everyone else. The Dams are good too but Salamanca is enough for one day. 
Then I go to Elvas. If you come to the town from the first motorway exit (east) you can shop at Paga Pouco (Pay a little). It is at the right if you look when up go up the hill. Here is the place for bargains, clothing, bed sheets.

There is also a good way to the Algarve from Elvas. Many quiet roads but very smooth & quick . I think I should make another post about this if it helps someone?

Andrea

I think I should change my flag? I want UK & Portugal. Is it possible?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

McLouisWoman said:


> The replies are great


Maybe worth a fiver ??? :wink:


----------



## 97133 (Jan 3, 2006)

Ah yes, I see Scot Jim  

but who is this fiver for?
Each person with a good post?
That is not good. It is crazy.
When we use free software we post to help each other I think?

So who is it for please & why? 

My question does not need answering. If you have much experience of other forums & this software you will know that someone here is doing wrong things by asking for money. Then to change settings so people will pay is very very bad. Why do some not see this?

Please. This is not the place. I want to talk about travel & autocaravans so i must go to another forums.

Thank you to all. 

Andrea


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

McLouisWoman said:


> When we use free software we post to help each other I think?
> 
> Andrea


Hi Mc Louis Woman,

Please can you let me know where one can get this free software from, not to mention the hardware needed to run it on; as the only free software I have got has been copied from someone else, who probably had to buy it :wink:

Forgive me for being curious but I am intrigued by your prose and your writing style; may I ask what nationality you are?

Best regards, Ernie


----------

